# Another Uglies Spawn Log



## kitkat67

After a long hiatus I've returned with the betta bug! No definite plans for the ugly couple, but we have a few candidates on hand. I might be doing some shopping for a female, but I think I want YOU to pick this next pair. Let's make it fun--the wackier the coloring this pair will have, the better. Let's get ugly!

(I'll post some of the bachelors/ettes in a few days.) 

Until Then,

Kat


----------



## ThatFishThough

Yes, Yes, YES! YEESSSS!

ETA: For those of you who don't know... http://www.bettafish.com/148-betta-spawn-logs/679745-uglies-spawn-log.html


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Whoa yes, ready for another ugly/beautiful mashup here. :0)


----------



## DangerousAngel

WooHoo!! I'm excited to see what you come up with!!!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I want to help!


----------



## kitkat67

Well, m'dears, it looks like I have no self control and just bought a female on ebay...lol! I have three males to choose from, including the good little daddy from the original USL. One has a funky tail that made me buy him out of pity, so he is most likely out. I have two female "kois" and the one I just ordered. I will have to raise up the younger ones if we pick them, so this may be put off for a month or two.

(If anyone has a male they found online, I will consider him. He would have to be a HMPK, preferably dragon or thickly scaled. Lol, that's my type!)


----------



## fernielou

What happened to your 4 koi from petco? You had me obsessively checking for female koi for a while there LOL

I think it would be cool if you put together a "sorority package" of females that are less aggressive. A koi sorority would be amazing. I am obsessed with my 2 koi boys and I am always just thinking NEED MOAR KOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

I have a black dragon up for sale if you'd be interested in including him?


----------



## goodgollyitsmol

Ooo I'd love to see this!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I have 3 red dragon boy's, but they are for my project  

One might need a new home if he keeps his disinterest in other fish though


----------



## KodaPlusMore

can't wait for some more 'uglies'


----------



## kitkat67

I have a seller checking his newly imported, unlisted stock for me. I've bought from him many times in the past so I totally trust him on this mission, lol. First dibs rocks!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Look at this on eBay #66 Thai Import Multicolor Orange Dragon HMPK Halfmoon Plakat Male Betta Fish | eBay

Found this guy on eBay ^^


----------



## MysticSky22301

Look at this on eBay #79 Thai Import Blue White Marble HMPK Halfmoon Plakat Male Betta Live Fish | eBay

Or this ^^


----------



## kitkat67

I have a mystery male coming! <3


----------



## kitkat67

Any guesses to what this happy couple looks like? (Remember, I hate red!)


----------



## Hyunjicho

Subbing  This is gonna get good


----------



## ThatFishThough

Red Kois? or Orange? I loved those two Orange Koi in your last spawn.


----------



## kitkat67

ThatFishThough said:


> Red Kois? or Orange? I loved those two Orange Koi in your last spawn.


Orange koi? Mmm, might be getting me mixed up with someone else. I don't recall ever having orange babies.

No red--I don't like red.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Something blue ^^


----------



## Hyunjicho

Maybe purple and orange. That'd be REALLY interesting


----------



## moodynarwhal

I wanna see this!


----------



## ThatFishThough

@kitkat67 Derp, I got you and tribolite mixed up. Sorry! XD


----------



## kitkat67

I will give you a big hint...think less common colors!

She has the marble gene, and he is a solid of one of her colors...


----------



## kitkat67

thatfishthough said:


> @kitkat67 derp, i got you and tribolite mixed up. Sorry! Xd


i want all of those fish from that spawn


----------



## altheora

-presses nose to your aquariums' glass-


----------



## MysticSky22301

Hmm green? Yellow? Umm copper? I don't know XD


----------



## kitkat67

MysticSky22301 said:


> Yellow? Umm copper? I don't know XD


----------



## kitkat67

teaser pic of the female


----------



## ThatFishThough

:0


----------



## ShadeSlayer

OOooooooohhhhhh so stoked I'm thinking she's gold.


----------



## kitkat67

There was a delay in getting them out so they are being shipped today from Florida by EnvyAquatics--great seller! I got a lot of my bettas from him. Hope they make it before Christmas!


----------



## kitkat67

Holiday delays...we've moved shipping to next week! More torture of us all!


----------



## kitkat67

Now I want to do a nice dumbo spawn, lol.


----------



## kitkat67

Hmm, wondering if I should set up the 10 gallon for them or kerp them in the snail/betta tank remove the occupants. I find the less you do for them in an already established tank is best...


----------



## kitkat67

They should be coming today!!


----------



## kitkat67

They're here!!


----------



## MysticSky22301

Show us!?


----------



## kitkat67

I am on mobile, let me know if they are not showing up. She is a fat little blimp! And he is a little smaller so he will need to grow up a little more.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## TribalElephant

Super excited to see this spawn. The pair is beautiful


----------



## Hyunjicho

The male is gorgeous. This is gonna get interesting


----------



## MysticSky22301

Oh my goodness! Is he a yellow dragon o.o?

Copper marble ^^ nice


----------



## kitkat67




----------



## MysticSky22301

He is stunning! I have an orange dragon female I'd love to see babies from


----------



## DangerousAngel

What a gorgeous choice for a pair! I cannot wait to see how this spawn turns out!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

YES YES YES YES!!!    

(Nowww.... Just add EE to those lines! ^.^)


----------



## MysticSky22301

ThatFishThough said:


> YES YES YES YES!!!
> 
> (Nowww.... Just add EE to those lines! ^.^)


I'm working on something like that ^^ I will start looking for yellow dragon and EE XD


----------



## ThatFishThough

Mystic, would a Yellow Sally EE work? Then you could breed back to a parent to get the dragon gene back.


----------



## MysticSky22301

It likely would ^^ I'm using red salamander EE and cherry red dragons for the red line Because I can't find full solid color EE. My original EE pair has become a deep red with white trim that I'm in love with im hoping their distant nieces turn out just as beautifully


----------



## ShadeSlayer

So many gorgeous fish!! I have a feeling this log is going to start getting beautiful with coming pics of stunning bettas. ;0) I wish I could breed but high school has consumed my life.


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78

ShadeSlayer said:


> So many gorgeous fish!! I have a feeling this log is going to start getting beautiful with coming pics of stunning bettas. ;0) I wish I could breed but high school has consumed my life.


i in the last year of high school and it doesnt stop me haha


----------



## kitkat67

royalbluehalfmoon78 said:


> ShadeSlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many gorgeous fish!! I have a feeling this log is going to start getting beautiful with coming pics of stunning bettas. ;0) I wish I could breed but high school has consumed my life.
> 
> 
> 
> i in the last year of high school and it doesnt stop me haha
Click to expand...

XD If you think you have no time in high school, then the real world will be a kick in the pants!


----------



## fernielou

I just finished nursing school, 3 kids, endless housework, started online degree, new job in 4weeks, and we are moving. That killed any thought of breeding my wonderful Fregley as much as a love ❤ him. I'm tired just typing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Ah, yes. The real world of an adult will certainly be a culture shock. Bills... *Shudder* I might have time to breed bettas if it was the only hobby I have other than keeping up with school, but I take care of cats, bunnies, horses, in addition to writing massive sci fi novels and such. Still, nothing compared to what some overachievers do. I swear I live in a zoo, but the most wonderful zoo ever. 

So, any predictions on what the fry will turn out like?


----------



## MysticSky22301

Check out my signature ↓ toddlers tons of pets and pretty much no help I'm still going to breed ^^ I'm literally packing to move and conditioning my fish


----------



## kitkat67

Female is SUPER eggy, but no breeding tank yet!!


----------



## kitkat67

Crazy b keeps trying to murder everything in my tank! Other females, shrimp, snails, rocks, plants. After every attack she comes back to the male (in a container) as though she is proud. "Masssster, I kill them for youssss."


----------



## MysticSky22301

Can you get ahold of a 3-6 Gallon tote? They have them at Wal-Mart for a few bucks and the homz brand is fish safe I tested it myself, they have a 15qrt and a 30 qrt  I use the 15s for qt for my guppies and my bettas are in 7.5qrt ones


----------



## kitkat67

MysticSky22301 said:


> Can you get ahold of a 3-6 Gallon tote? They have them at Wal-Mart for a few bucks and the homz brand is fish safe I tested it myself, they have a 15qrt and a 30 qrt  I use the 15s for qt for my guppies and my bettas are in 7.5qrt ones


I like breeding in already established, planted tanks 10-20G. Relocating everyone...


----------



## BettaStarter24

I really want to breed. I have a pair I'd love to match but time and space and I have no guts. 

This pair is stunning! Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## MysticSky22301

I understand


----------



## kitkat67

I've decided on names...

Morana [death, plague] Slavic goddess of winter and death because this b tries to kill everything in sight. Murder is the only thing on her mind.

Svarog [bright, clear] god of sun and sky, (Slavic equivalent of a less sexually promiscuent Zeus). Shine bright like a golden dragon scale betta!


----------



## ShadeSlayer

MysticSky22301 said:


> Check out my signature ↓ toddlers tons of pets and pretty much no help I'm still going to breed ^^ I'm literally packing to move and conditioning my fish


Over achiever! I feel so lazy. I think if my parents would allow it I'd try to breed, but they're saying no more tanks, so I'm stuck either way. You should have a journal, Mystic, to document that crazy!


----------



## ShadeSlayer

kitkat67 said:


> I've decided on names...
> 
> Morana [death, plague] Slavic goddess of winter and death because this b tries to kill everything in sight. Murder is the only thing on her mind.
> 
> Svarog [bright, clear] god of sun and sky, (Slavic equivalent of a less sexually promiscuent Zeus). Shine bright like a golden dragon scale betta!


Lol, great names! Morana might beat up Svarog a little, huh?


----------



## MysticSky22301

ShadeSlayer said:


> Over achiever! I feel so lazy. I think if my parents would allow it I'd try to breed, but they're saying no more tanks, so I'm stuck either way. You should have a journal, Mystic, to document that crazy!


I had one  I got bored and felt like I was complaining too much. Luckily my daughter is obsessed with fish and very well behaved ^^ I can pretty much leave her alone and do water changes on tanks for an hour or so and NOT have a destroyed house


----------



## ThatFishThough

ShadeSlayer said:


> Over achiever! I feel so lazy. I think if my parents would allow it I'd try to breed, but they're saying no more tanks, so I'm stuck either way. You should have a journal, Mystic, to document that crazy!


OMG LOL. I almost got a hermit crab a few hours ago. This family had three, two died, and they don't take care of the last. Mom was like "Oh, **** NO!" She thinks two tanks is too many. I've shown her (multiple times) the people on here that have 34+ tanks.


----------



## kitkat67

Morana is starting to worry me. Super aggressive, and her flaring is very masculine. I.e. big big big beard and non stop flaring at her bae. I've been procrastinating setting up the spawning tank


----------



## ShadeSlayer

ThatFishThough said:


> OMG LOL. I almost got a hermit crab a few hours ago. This family had three, two died, and they don't take care of the last. Mom was like "Oh, **** NO!" She thinks two tanks is too many. I've shown her (multiple times) the people on here that have 34+ tanks.


Haha, it doesn't help. I've told my mom and she just thinks the people on here are nuts.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

kitkat67 said:


> Morana is starting to worry me. Super aggressive, and her flaring is very masculine. I.e. big big big beard and non stop flaring at her bae. I've been procrastinating setting up the spawning tank


She's not a male in disguise, is she? That would be an issue. Maybe she's bored?


----------



## kitkat67




----------



## MysticSky22301

So pretty


----------



## kitkat67

Put them together so she'll release her eggs and so the make can get some experience. I think I'll wait 1-5mos before really getting into it. I'd like to figure out how to do bbs. Videos are hard to follow. I'd really appreciate it if someone wants to explain to me, step by step, how to hatch and feed and continue growing a bbs hatchery.i also want the tank they are in now to have lots of worms and other microorganisms. And start a grindal/white worm culture soon. Winter shipping is a pain though, so much more expensive and risky to buy online.


----------



## ThatFishThough

*shriek* NO! You can't show us these beauties, then tell us we have t owait 6+ months for babies! XD JK, I understand. I wish I could help you with the BBs. @LittleBettaFish? @MysticSky22301?


----------



## kitkat67




----------



## LittleBettaFish

My current method for hatching brine shrimp is using the bottom half of a plastic bottle, which I sit inside a small tank half-filled with water, with a heater running at 28 degrees Celsius. I simply add a tablespoon or two of table salt and a pinch of baking soda (to raise the pH) to tap water, stir to fully dissolve, and then add the brine shrimp cysts. 

I leave my hatchery running with an airstone in it, and harvest after 24 hours. To harvest the freshly hatched brine shrimp, I keep a torch pointed at the container. The brine shrimp congregate around the light and it's just a matter of using some airline tubing to siphon out the brine shrimp. The brine shrimp are siphoned into a coffee filter, before I feed them to my young fish. 

I will add the disclaimer that I don't need to produce large amounts of freshly hatched brine shrimp daily. I tend to only feed BBS every second or third day, and I have only a small number of fish to feed. This is just the fastest and easiest way for me to hatch and harvest.


----------



## kitkat67

LittleBettaFish said:


> My current method for hatching brine shrimp is using the bottom half of a plastic bottle, which I sit inside a small tank half-filled with water, with a heater running at 28 degrees Celsius. I simply add a tablespoon or two of table salt and a pinch of baking soda (to raise the pH) to tap water, stir to fully dissolve, and then add the brine shrimp cysts.
> 
> I leave my hatchery running with an airstone in it, and harvest after 24 hours. To harvest the freshly hatched brine shrimp, I keep a torch pointed at the container. The brine shrimp congregate around the light and it's just a matter of using some airline tubing to siphon out the brine shrimp. The brine shrimp are siphoned into a coffee filter, before I feed them to my young fish.
> 
> I will add the disclaimer that I don't need to produce large amounts of freshly hatched brine shrimp daily. I tend to only feed BBS every second or third day, and I have only a small number of fish to feed. This is just the fastest and easiest way for me to hatch and harvest.


Thanks! Can they be kept under bright light all day?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yes, I believe they actually hatch faster if kept under lights. 

I also recommend storing your brine shrimp cysts in the fridge (I think some hobbyists also store theirs in the freezer). There was a very noticeable drop in the hatch rate of my cysts when I stored them in my fish room.


----------



## kitkat67

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yes, I believe they actually hatch faster if kept under lights.
> 
> I also recommend storing your brine shrimp cysts in the fridge (I think some hobbyists also store theirs in the freezer). There was a very noticeable drop in the hatch rate of my cysts when I stored them in my fish room.


I know of someone who has kept cans in his freezer for 10, 15, 20 years, he opens one every so often. Still has 97% hatch rate. In the article I read he said there were better hatch rates "back in the day"


----------



## MysticSky22301

Brine shrimp are easy ^^ 
2 liter bottle (bottom removed)
Deli cup
Air pump
Airline hose
Gallon milk jug (with lid)
Aquarium salt
Adapter optional* (you can hot glue the house in the bottle cap)

You can hatch them at room temperature I do it all the time depending on where I have room and how many guppy fry I have x.x 

3 table spoons of salt in the gallon jug of treated water
Shake until dissolved

If you use the bottle cap drill a hole just a little bit smaller than your hose and insurt about half an inch of the house before hot gluing

Cut a hole about an inch from the bottom of your deli cup and run free end of your air hose though the hole
Attach to gang valve ( if desired) and to the air pump

I fill my bottle about half full and add a small amount of BBS eggs and just wait it takes about 24-36 hours for a total hatch so most people run 2 batches about 16 hours apart - you should be able to feed your fry on a single hatch for 1-2 days 

Many of the smaller BBS sink to the neck of the bottle a pipette or air line tube are easy ways to collect , run them through a coffee filter and rinse the salt out. I either use a dropper to feed them or shake the BBS into a cup of tank water and pour ^^


----------



## kitkat67

Huge clutch, no ripped fins, Svarog tending nest, Morana swimming near him undisturbed but soawning must've already ended. Beautiful and gentle pair. Too bad since I am going to school babies will not be cared for. I will let another male eat them.


----------



## kitkat67

Her anal fin has two rips, actually, but very pleased with the lack of serious agression. I'll probably take her out in the morning. She's still very eggy.

https://youtu.be/LT1wsk6pXec


----------



## kitkat67

So cute, she checks on the eggs every couple of minutes and he doesn't chase her away, just flare a bit.


----------



## kitkat67

Bonus babies delivered today!


----------



## Scalesandtails

No chance you'll be able to keep any alive? Or maybe a chance that they will live to be bigger, or close to adults?


----------



## ThatFishThough

I'm dying. I need some of those snails! When you get babies of those babies, I call dibs on at least two LOL.


----------



## kitkat67

No, I'm not going to bother, it kills me not to be able to raise them up but I don't want stunted fry like my first two spawns.

Edit: I meant dorsal, not anal, fin.

Morana is so cute. She'll find a stray egg on the bottom that Dumba-- let slip and she'll bring it back up to the nest ^~^


----------



## MysticSky22301

Good momma ^^ I have eggs today too! I've got to put a little medicine in the females tank 

I wish you could care for them  that would be awesome


----------



## kitkat67

https://youtu.be/BQTWBt2C93k


----------



## ThatFishThough

Wait, so that's no snails, or no fry? I'm guessing no snails.


----------



## kitkat67

No fry. Snails are easy


----------



## ThatFishThough

Wait, so no fry, EVER? Or just like, for a few months?


----------



## kitkat67

Few months. Now is not a good time. Having eggs I am sorely tempted, but I just can't have someone else respondsible for feeding them half a week every week.


----------



## kitkat67

Hatched! Trying to figure out if I want to travel every week with these guys...

https://youtu.be/id6a7TOJxQs


----------



## MysticSky22301

Mine hatched too ^^ when do you go back to school?


----------



## kitkat67

Gong to breed them again in a portable 10G tub.


----------



## kitkat67

So I came home to a few million free swimming fry and dad trying to eat them. lol

I'll leave them in that tank to do whatever, maybe they won't be too stunted

I have the bin for the travel spawn, I think I will spawn them tonight if they lay eggs by noon Friday, I will have hatched babies by Monday morning drive back. I have to get an adjustable heater. I have a mini double sponge filter and plenty of plants for the bin


----------



## kitkat67

maybe put a couple rams in to deal with cleanup?

I also just made bottles for BBS hatchery


----------



## kitkat67




----------



## MysticSky22301

You have soo many!


----------



## kitkat67

So my brine shrimp hatched in less than 12 hours. About to feed them their first bbbs meal!


----------



## ThatFishThough

100th post! Yay! LOL. Nice babs. <3


----------



## kitkat67

Nice orange bellies. I am glad the bbs hatched so quickly especially since I didn't measure anything. XD I seem to be missing 90% of my babies, I think the male is eating them. I'm going to try the travel spawn this week. Wish me luck!


----------



## ThatFishThough

You missed a link.


----------



## kitkat67

-__-


----------



## MysticSky22301

My little ones can finally eat BBS ^^ they were spitting them out for a couple of days so I fed vinager eels it's so cute watching them munch away

Are you keeping them then?


----------



## kitkat67

I guess. I dread it later on, fearing they'll be stunted. I am looking forward to the enormous undertaking of Travel Spawn. I might make a separate log for it.


----------



## MysticSky22301

XD they shouldn't be stunted as long as you take good care of them


----------



## kitkat67

I can't...I am only home half the week. Hence this entire to-do. Maybe when they are bigger I can catch them for the Travel Spawn


----------



## MysticSky22301

If I could come get them I would :{ my babies are about the same age and I'll have a grow out set up on Thursday with everything I need


----------



## kitkat67

It's not a good idea to move them this young. Which is why they are not traveling with me.


----------



## kitkat67

I am feeding the litre bottle of BBS a very small amount of BacterAE and yeast. We'll see on the morrow if I've killed them or not.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Spirulina works so well but after a couple of days they are way too big to feed these tiny fry I am raising a portion of mine for my older fish 

The set up is similar to a hatchery but a gallon bottle ^^ and much lighter agitation


----------



## kitkat67

Spawn was about to happen, I put them in last night, but since I am leaving soon and can't leave her with him through Monday, I have to try again next week.  So sad. I hope my BBS culture survived the week without me o.0


----------



## kitkat67

Home spawn has delightfully surprised me! They are fat and sassy due to an unexpected explosion of detritus worms that feed them during the week! 

I can see beating hearts!


----------



## Hopefish

What's happening now?


----------



## kitkat67

Not much. They are not hiding anymore, they swim free in the tank. They now actively hunt. My BBS culture died so they just live on the tank's bugs and the occasional microworms I give them. I leave in the morning so I won't see them until Thursday again.


----------



## MysticSky22301

Mine hang out in the little flower pot in the tub XD I see about 8 come creeping out when i feed them which explains why i can't find half of them most of the time


----------



## kitkat67

Travel spawn 

https://youtu.be/_dyXyeEf_Vc


----------



## kitkat67

Travel spawn hatched and is free swimming. Home Spawn is growing very well. I would like to move travel spawn to my other established tank at home so they can enjoy all the micro-buglets growing in it.


----------



## kitkat67

Travel Spawn is slow growing due to their bin not having anything for them to pick at 24/7 like Home Spawn. I won't be home until next Thursday so I hope to come home to bigger fry! I will be taking Travel Spawn home to put in an established tank with shrimp, kuhlis, plecos, and snails.


----------



## kitkat67

Svarog and Travel Spawn all died. Babies at home are doing well. I see a lot of bronze and dark coppers


----------



## ThatFishThough

Oh no! Any idea what happened?


----------



## MysticSky22301

Aww that's awful 

Glad home babies are OK!


----------



## kitkat67

Starting to see size differences between them. The bigger ones have nice bold stripes and darker colors. They live with many rabbit snails and rabbit snail babies. I added more plants to their tank as well 

Morana is nice and plump living la vida eggy in my community tank.


----------



## kitkat67

Actually a very dark copper in person


----------



## MysticSky22301

I'm glad they look so well ^^


----------



## kitkat67

Week shy of 2 month birthday...

https://youtu.be/Bl40cXsrqsM


----------



## Wolfstardobe

They look great!


----------



## kitkat67

They are enjoying BBS, microworms, and carnivore pellets! I've just ordered scuds online for when they get bigger!


----------



## kitkat67

Oodles of BBS nom nom nom

https://youtu.be/2b_w2LKBS-A


----------



## kitkat67

Favorite copper female!


----------



## kitkat67

The gang had a nice time hunting some new scuds I purchased. I saved some and will try to breed them.


----------



## dennythebetta

Your copper female is beautiful!!! :nicefish:


----------



## LaykwenR

I want to breed my Puck but I do not have the proper equipment or the room to breed him. Lol


----------



## kitkat67

LaykwenR said:


> I want to breed my Puck but I do not have the proper equipment or the room to breed him. Lol


Um, okay? Lol. 

By the by, I am no expert but his fins seem a little too messy for me if he were mine, to consider breeding.


----------



## LaykwenR

Maybe in your eyes. I mostly wanted to breed him for myself, so when he is gone I still have a part of him through is children. But since I don't believe that is a good reason to breed him. So I don't plan on doing so. But to me he is the perfect fish. His fins are beautiful even if they are not to others. <3


----------



## kitkat67

It's not a matter of if I think he's pretty. As a breeder you have a responsibility to breed in such that it benefits the species. What would you do with potentially 50-300+ babies with imperfect genetics? Sell them or cull them. Neither is a responsible act.


----------



## kitkat67

By the by, breeding can be a traumatic and physically taxing experience for bettas, particularly if you are new. You might want to breed him to have his progeny but may very well end up killing your beloved pet. When I started I lost a couple fish from violence and inexperience. If you ever do want to try your hand at breeding, please do LOTS of research on technique, genetics, and ask questions on this forum. It would serve you best to start your own thread in the Breeding Betta Fish section.


----------



## ThatFishThough

KitKat, I agree. Also, the male looks to be a pretty bad hunchback with DT genetics. Wouldn't breed him if someone paid me $1,000,000.


----------



## kitkat67

Good eyes. I hadn't noticed right away. I wrote him off after after I saw the fin lengths and lack of streamlined body. I hate that pet stores carry such weak genetics in bettas. A good pair is much more valuable but I guess breeders go for quantity not quality. My LFS is excited for another one of my spawns. I feel a bit of pride like a soccer mum ^^


----------



## ThatFishThough

Yes, KitKat, be proud. Your fishes are eye-candy for the heart. 'Specially from the last spawn, I'm sad I didn't snatch one up LOL.


----------



## fernielou

Ok, I have to say I understand where LaykwenR is coming from...I've had that pet we hoped lived forever and wished we could just have their offspring so we could keep a piece of them going when the inevitable happened. Like her, I knew breeding for that purpose wasn't really responsible and avoided it. It's just WISHING. There's no need for people to him in and talk about "well your fishes fins are too messy" "oh I wouldn't breed THAT fish for a million dollars" (paraphrase). It's. Just. Rude. She JUST said she knew it wasn't responsible and that's why she wouldn't and didn't need the betta police to come after her.


----------



## kitkat67

Just a matter of fact based on what I've seen here and on the other forums and facebook groups. There is always an opportunity to learn.


----------



## kitkat67

Back to business, then! I have scuds culturing, bbs hatching fresh every few days (can't keep the darn things alive longer), grindals arriving courtesy of @mysticsky22301, and microworms ever at the ready! They've had a lovely growthspurt over my spring break and are happily terrorizing my shrimp! Here is one that looks like the sire!

As mentioned earlier, mortality sometimes occurs with breeding. I am sad to say Morana also passed away. I believe she was eggbound and developed an infection, showing dropsy before she died. I caught it too late as I was away at school during the week. I don't believe in animals having souls, but if I did I think it would be nice to imagine the spiritual forms of her and Svarog, god to her goddess, in the Slavic heavenly afterlife. <<<< I have no idea where that came from


----------



## MysticSky22301

Ever a romantic ^^ that was sweet Kat <3


----------



## kitkat67

I now realise I am not sure I used mortality correctly. Morbidity? Ah. Who cares.


----------



## kitkat67

My largest copper baby is ship-ready. Has thick, split vents, so definitely not for breeding, but would make a nice pet. Anyone interested?


----------



## CollegeBettas

I wish! That would be a great birthday fish, but alas, I have no money.


----------



## LaykwenR

Thank you.


----------



## kitkat67

So I made an oopsie. Looks like the female was mislabeled and is actually a long fin HM, fml. 

Here is my first cull, he'll make a great pet (not good for breeding)! Really hard to take his pic... in bright light his body is metallic gray, and fins orange, in darker light he is very mustard-y. Biggest boy of the bunch, but still a baby. Asking $20 shipped. Cute little dude! 

I would like to add the copper ladies are GORGEOUS!


----------



## kitkat67

A great grindal worm culture from @MysticSky22301 they had their first grindal meal today!


----------



## kitkat67

To the middle right, a non-metallic copper female with see-through fins!


----------



## kitkat67

Sorry for the crappy picture quality, guys. The dark tank and bright lights make for awkward pictures.


----------



## kitkat67

White marble and black metallic.


----------



## kitkat67

$20 for each baby with shipping, $5 for each additional baby, seller's pick. I am only doing this sale tonight and next weekend, they will be shipped out in Monday morning. Males and females available.


----------



## MysticSky22301

So you pick random ones to send us? XD


----------



## kitkat67

Yes


----------



## ReticentTeacup

Do you still have babies to sell? I know it's been over two weeks.


----------



## kitkat67

ReticentTeacup said:


> Do you still have babies to sell? I know it's been over two weeks.


Yes


----------



## kitkat67

Blue/orange male


----------



## kitkat67

I will begin posting individual fish on Tuesday


----------

